# geminates



## Qcumber

Tagalog has no geminates, but it happens that two identical consonants occur one after the other. Here are two examples I heard in movies.

*1) alam mo "you know"*
*2) anak ko "my child"*

I hear them pronounced this way:

1) alam mo [a la. 'mo]
2) anak ko [a na. 'ko]

The transcriptions mean:

a) Two indentical consonants fuse into a single one.

b) The vowel before the first consonant is slightly lengthened [.]

Do you, native speakers, agree?


----------



## Camote

I agree both arguments are correct good job.


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> I agree both arguments are correct good job.


Thank you, Camote.

Does the same rule apply to a mag- verb whose base begins with /g/,
and its derivatives?
e.g.
gamót "medicine, drug" > maggamót "to take medicine"
gintô "gold" > maggintô "to deal in gold" > maggigintô "dealer in gold"
gátas "milk" > maggátas "to be a milkman"

Are these pronounced this way in rapid speech?

maggamót [ma. ga 'mot]
maggintô [ma. gin 'to?]
maggigintô [ma. gi gin 'to?]
maggátas [ma. 'ga: tas]


----------

